# GR puppies at Neuse River GR Rescue



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

One is as young as 11 weeks and another is 13 weeks: Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

They're cute! Isn't "Starfish" being fostered by a GRF member?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure someone on this forum is fostering Starfish! I cannot remember who it is, though.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

It's "fostermom", I believe:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/96278-danny-foster-starfish.html

Assuming there aren't two Golden pups named Starfish in NC. 

I see that thread ends with a note about 2 pups in Starfish's litter contracting parvo, and I don't remember any updates since then...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dexell1827 said:


> It's "fostermom", I believe:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/96278-danny-foster-starfish.html
> 
> ...


Yes, *fostermom *is Starfish's foster mom with NRGRR.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, I am fostering Starfish. All the puppies we have now are around 13-14 weeks, some of their profiles haven't been updated. Only 4 out of the original 13 (two different litters) left, one looks like she will be adopted this week. The other two are littermates of my Starfish, both girls.

Starfish has a nice family coming to see him tomorrow. They sound like a great match for him, so our fingers are crossed. He is becoming a wonderful, well behaved puppy and is really ready for his new home. Everyone good vibes for him, please?

Edited to add that two of the litter tested positive for parvo (though I'm not sure they actually had it) but came through whatever they had quickly and are healthy and adopted already.


----------

